# سنه تانيه تكييف



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الهادى
برجاء تحميل المثال فى المرفقات و هو مثل ما طلب حبيبى زيكو
مثال بسيط لدور واحد يتم الشرح عليه و بعدها ننتقل لباقى الادوار فى سنه تالته ان شاء الله
حملوا المثال و بعدين نتكلم فى ايه المطلوب و خطوات التنفيذ
طبعا المطلوب اولا اننا نعمل الزونات بتاعه المعمارى
و بما ان المالك طلع ابن ناس و ادالنا الزونات متقسمه و جاهزه يبقى الخطوه اللى بعد كده مطلوب حساب الاحمال
حملوا الملفات و بعدين نتكلم فى حساب الاحمال

ملحوظه مهمه جدا
فى حاله الخلاف فى وجهه النظر العلميه نرجو من الجميع احترام وجهه النظر الاخرى و النقاش فى الموضوع بصوره متحضره كمهندسين
ملحوظه اهم
يا ريت اى حد هيشترك يجدد النيه ان العمل يكون ابتغاء مرضاه الله و يحتسبه عند الله صدقه جاريه من باب علم ينتفع به و اللى هيشترك عشان يثبت لنا انه غزير العلم و انه الافضل يبقى بلاش اصلا يشترك معانا و الله الغنى عن علمه لاننا كلنا فى الموضوع ده هنتعلم من بعض و محدش فينا يقول انا خبرتى قليله و مش هفيد الناس بحاجه
اسال الله التوفيق

للى داخل مباشره على سنه تانيه يشوف مرحله الاعداد ع الرابط ده
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129104.html


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

بدايه موفقه اخي الكريم--فتح الله عليك ورحمك ووالديك ورزقك رزقا حلال طيب
((عندي حاجه بخصوص الموضوع هكتبهالك خاص))


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2009)

للى حمل الملفات و عاوز يكمل معانا مطلوب يكون عندك الهاب
اللى مش عنده يتفضل يزور المبدع خالد العسيلى و يستعير منه البرنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127195.html
و يا ريت يقرا شويه فى الشرح مش هيخسر حاجه
اعتبروه سكشن
و معاكوا يومين اعداد (للمبتداين)


----------



## حسام محمد (19 أبريل 2009)

على بركة الله 
الف شكر يا شباب الله يوفقكم


----------



## إبراهيم ذوقه (20 أبريل 2009)

مازلنا ننتظر الشرححححححححححححح بارك الله فيكم


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

الساده الاعضاء الكرام
شكرا على تشجيعكم لكن بعد ازنكم قلنا بلاش ردود الردود فى الموضوع التانى المرتبط بده عشان ده ميبقاش شات
و الشرح قلنا يومين كده و هنفسر الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله نعود
اولا عذرا على ترك الموضوع لهذه الفتره بس كان عندى ضغطه فى الشغل و كان فيه مشروع لازم يتسلم و الحمد لله سلمناه
ثانيا للردود و مشكور و الحاجات دى يا ريت متبقاش فى الموضوع ده و تبقى على الرابط ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129104.html و نخلى الموضوع هنا للنقاش حول المساله محل النقاش فقط
يرجع بقى مرجوعنا لموضوعنا
نشرح اللى بداناه و بعد ازنكم هيبقى الكلام بالعاميه المصريه (اعتقد ان كل العرب بيفهموها)
اول مرحله بتتم فى الشغل هى اننا نستلم المخططات المعماريه و الانشائيه (تكفى المعماريه فى هذه المرحله) من المالك
تانى مرحله(برجاء فتح المخطط المسمى Zones و الذى سيتم شرح هذه المرحله عليه)
 زى ما شفنا اننا بنقسم المعمارى الى عده مناطق Zones عشان الاعداد لحساب الاحمال
و بيكون التقسيم ده على حسب التصميم اللى ناوين نعمله من حيث الوحده اللى هتغذى الزون و طريقه التحكم فيها و كذلك على حسب المنطقه دى ايه علاقتها بالمناطق اللى جنبها
يعنى لو افترضنا اننا عندنا غرفتين نوم مثلا جنب بعض يبقى اكيد كل واحده لازم يبقى لها تحكم منفصل بوحده منفصله (مؤقتا حتى يتم معرفه انه يمكن باستخدام وحده واحده و VAV التحكم فى كل غرفه على حده) فففى الحاله دى بنعتبر كل غرفه zone لوحده اما لو الكلام على غرفه و ليها مثلا ملحق غرفه ملابس فبنعتبر الاتني فى الحاله دى زون واحد.
فى المثال بتاعنا قسمنا الزونات الى 5 زونات و ده كان بناءا على طلب المالك نفسه لكن ممكن على حسب ما هو واضح انها ممكن تكون 2 زون بس بضم زون 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 و اعتبارهم زون واحد
المهم بعد ما قسمنا الزونات نخش على المرحله اللى بعدها و هى مرحله حساب الاحمال و هكتبها فى المشاركه اللى بعد دى عشان اللى عنده استفسار يستفسر على كل نقطه على حده
اتمنى ان اسلوبى ميكونش مبهم
ملحوظه مهمه جدا
فى حاله الخلاف فى وجهه النظر العلميه نرجو من الجميع احترام وجهه النظر الاخرى و النقاش فى الموضوع بصوره متحضره كمهندسين
ملحوظه اهم
يا ريت اى حد هيشترك يجدد النيه ان العمل يكون ابتغاء مرضاه الله و يحتسبه عند الله صدقه جاريه من باب علم ينتفع به و اللى هيشترك عشان يثبت لنا انه غزير العلم و انه الافضل يبقى بلاش اصلا يشترك معانا و الله الغنى عن علمه لاننا كلنا فى الموضوع ده هنتعلم من بعض و محدش فينا يقول انا خبرتى قليله و مش هفيد الناس بحاجه


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

ثانيا حساب الاحمال
ارجو تحميل الهاب من هذا الرابط للمبدع ابو بيدو http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127326.html و اللى هنستخدمه فى المرحله دى و من ثم تنصيبه على اجهزتكم (كما ارجو من المشرف اضافه رابط البرنامج للموضوع المثبت عن هاب 4.2 لان هاب ابو بيدو هاب 4.3 يعنى النسخه الاحدث)
دلوقتى المطلوب منكم فتح الهاب و عمل retreive للملف الملحق فى مجلد المثال و ذلك عن طريق الذهاب لقائمه project ثم retreive hap 4.3 data و تحديد مكان الملف و الضغط على ok ثم نقوم بحفظ الملف على البرنامج save 
خلاص كده معانا الملف اللى فيه الحسابات 
ننساه بقى و نتعلم ان احنا اللى نعمل الملف بنفسنا 
اول حاجه خالص هنروح على weather و من الشاشه اللى فى اليمين اللى فيها weather properties ندوس عليها دبل كليك (يعنى نقر مزدوج )
و نحدد البلد (على سبيل المثال السعوديه - جده ) نروح على خانه region و نختار منها middle east و فى خانه location نختار السعوديه و فى خانه city نحدد جده هنلاقى البرنامج بيحدد لنا خطوط الطول و العرض و الارتفاع عن سطح البحر (متشغلوش نفسكوا بيهم) و متقلقوش لو لقيتوها بالسالب فى الهاب و لا لو لقيتوا ال time zone -3 مع انها +3 بس النتايج هتبقى مظبوطه (و العهده على مديرين كارير فى جده هما اللى صرحوا بكده)
فى خانه Summer DB خلوا القيمه اعلى شويه من الديفولت بتاع البرنامج لان الناس اللى فى امريكا مش متخيله الحر اللى هنا شكله ايه و المتعارف عليه من الاستشارين هنا ان جده 110 درجه فهرنهايت و خلاص ببقى ننسى قصه البلد و ندوس اوكى و نروح على قسم spaces و ننقر نقر مزدوج على new default space 
نركز شويه بقى عشان المرحله اللى جايه هى التصميم و لو اتعملت صح هنقب على وش الددنيا و لو فشلت .....
المهم فتحت معانا وندو
فى خانه الجنرال نكتب اسم الزون اللى احنا عاوزينه (لازم تكون بنفس الاسم اللى هتسلم بيه مخطط زونات للاستشارى (لو انت مقاول)
مطلوب مننا دلوقتى ندخل مساحه الزون (اللى مش عاوز يشتغل IP units و عاوز يدخل الحاجات SI Units يروح على قايمه View then preferences then choose SI Metric)
دخلنا مساحه الزون نحدد بقى ارتفاعها (الارتفاع من منسوب التشطيب الى السقف الساقط (لو عاوز تزوده شويه مش هنخسر حاجه بس هنكلف المالك شويه احمال زياده بكهربا زياده و حتى لو القيمه لا تذكر فالفرق بين مصمم ناجح و مصصم عادى هو التكاليف لان لو مش كده كنا ادينا كل غرفه 10 طن و خلصنا و محسبناش احمال ولا الناس وجعت قلبها و عملت برنامج دفعوا فيه بتاع 6000 ريال رواتب للناس)
نخش على وزن المبنى (نسيبه على الديفولت الا لو كان المبنى ده له حسابات خاصه)
فى خانه ال out door air (OA) ventillation requirement قدامنا كذا حل 
يا اما نختار نوع التطبيق من التطبيقات الموجوده فى الهاب (وهى طبقا للاشرى) او نسيبه على user defined و نروح على OA1 و نحدده (يا اما نحدده كام CFM او كام CFM/FT square او نسبه مؤيه من نسبه التبريد الكليه للمكان
نخش بقى على الخانه اللى بعدها اللى هى internals 
فى جزء overhead lighting نحدد نوه ال fixture type المستخدمه و بعدين نحدد استهلاكها (موجوده بالاكواد او من مصمم الديكور الداخلى ID نعرف نوعها و نشوف كتالوجاتها ) اما ال ballest multiplier ده فهو عباره عن ال starter بتاع الوحدات بنخليه تقريبا دايما 1.08 و بعدين نحدد scheduel و المقصود بيه الاوقات اللى مفروض فيها يحسب الاحمال (غالبا بنخليها على الديفولت عشان يحسب فى جميع اوقات اليوم و يحدد بنفسه ال peak point)
الخانه اللى بعدها ال task lighting و دى الخاصه بالاناره الاضافيه (يعنى لو اباجوره فى اوضه نوم مثلا او كشاف اناره فى صاله العاب و هكذا)
ال electric equipment دى بتاعه حمل الاجهزه الكهربائيه الموجوده فى المكان 
people بتحدد فيها عدد الاشخاص (او عدد الاشخاص لكل متر مربع او قدم مربع على حسب الاكواد)
بتحدد نوع النشاط هل المكان ده مكان فيه شغل جامد و اللا عمل مكتبى و اللا ايه حكايته
ال miscellaneous load دى بتاعه الاحمال الاضافيه اللى ممكن تنشا مثلا عن فرن بوتاجاز او شوايه او او او و فى المثال بتاعنا المالك الله يكرم اصله مديهالنا فى الجداول اللى فى الرسم
خلصنا بقى من الحته دى عشان انا زهقت منها و صباعى تعبنى من الكتابه 
نخش على walls window doors
و دى تقريبا حاجه مهمه جدا (بنتعامل مع الجدران المعرضه للفضاء الخارجى فقط و ليست الداخليه و التى بجانب اماكن غير مكيفه) يعنى الجدران اللى منها للعالم بره
اول حاجه بتحدد الجدار ده ع المخطط و هل اتجاهه للشمال او الجنوب او او 
بتروح على خانه exposure و تحدد اتجاه الجدار و فى خانه ال wall cross area بتحدد مسحته (عرضه x ارتفاعه) و فى خانه window 1 & 2 بتحدد عدد الشبابيك من النوع الاول و من النوع التانى (لو فيه اكتر من نوع) و فى خانه doors بتحدد عدد الابواب فى هذا الجدار 
على اليمين فى خانه construction types for exposures بتختار نوع الابواب المستخدمه (بتكون انت مدخل بياناتها فى الهاب من بره فى قسم project library
الجزء اللى بعده roof and skylight بتحدد سقف الزون شكله ايه(ده لو السقف خارجى اما لو سقف فاصل بين دورين فلا يحتسب حتى لو فيه دور من الدورين مش مكيف) (حيث H) تعنى انه افقى و لو فيه ميل بتختار اتجاه الميل هل هو للشمال ام ام ام ام (فى حاله القباب حيث ان البرنامج مفيهوش قباب اعمل 4 ميول على ال 4 اتجاهات) 
بعد ما حددنا نوع السقف نحدد مساحته (البرنامج هيحسبها اوتوماتك على انها المساحه الكليه للزون انت ممكن تغيرها لو هى غير كده) بعدين تحدد له ميل السقف (فى حاله الاسقف المائله فقط طبعا) و بعدين لو فيه سكاى لايت تحدد عددها و ع اليمين تختار نوع السقف و السكاى لايت اللى هما فى البروجكت لايبرارى 
فى جزء ال infiltration بتحدد كميه الهوا اللى ممكن يحصل لها infiltration و هى يا اما cfm او cfm لكل وحده مساحه او AIr Change per Hour (ACH) 
حش على جزء floor و حدد نوع الدور ده ايه 
هل هو دور فوق دور مكيف او فوق دور غير مكيف او دور ارضى او دور بدروم
فى جزء ال partitions (الجزء الخاص بالجدران او الاسقف المجاوره لاماكن غير مكيفه بنحدد مساحتها و نملى باقى البيانات بعد ما نقول له هل هو بارتشن جدار و اللا بارتشن سقف
كده خلاص بقى عندنا زون كامله و نقدر نكرر الحركه دى على كل الزونات و اسمحوا لى نكمل السيستم فى مشاركه تانى عشان بجد تعبت


----------



## الطموني (22 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم جدا الموضوع رائع وو سلمت يداك و ارجو منك ان تاخذ هذه النقاط و الملحظات و ان شاء الله ان تكون لصالح المشاركة




> فى خانه Summer DB خلوا القيمه اعلى شويه من الديفولت بتاع البرنامج لان الناس اللى فى امريكا مش متخيله الحر اللى هنا شكله ايه و المتعارف عليه من الاستشارين هنا ان جده 110 درجه فهرنهايت و خلاص ....


ارجو من حضرتك ان تضع wbt الخاصة بجدة لانها مهمه جدا في حساب الاحمال المهم


> دخلنا مساحه الزون نحدد بقى ارتفاعها (الارتفاع من منسوب التشطيب الى السقف الساقط (لو عاوز تزوده شويه مش هنخسر حاجه بس هنكلف المالك شويه احمال زياده بكهربا زياده و حتى لو القيمه لا تذكر فالفرق بين مصمم ناجح و مصصم عادى هو التكاليف لان لو مش كده كنا ادينا كل غرفه 10 طن و خلصنا و محسبناش احمال ولا الناس وجعت قلبها و عملت برنامج دفعوا فيه بتاع 6000 ريال رواتب للناس)
> نخش على وزن المبنى (نسيبه على الديفولت الا لو كان المبنى ده له حسابات خاصه)


ارجو منك توضيح كلمة السقف الساقط هل تعني بها السقف المستعار ام السقف المشطب

اذا كنت تعني المستعار فارجو منك تغيرها لان بالحسابات يوخذ السقف العادي المشطب 



> نخش بقى على الخانه اللى بعدها اللى هى internals
> فى جزء overhead lighting نحدد نوه ال fixture type المستخدمه و بعدين نحدد استهلاكها (موجوده بالاكواد او من مصمم الديكور الداخلى ID نعرف نوعها و نشوف كتالوجاتها ) الخانه اللى بعدها ال task lighting و دى الخاصه بالاناره الاضافيه (يعنى لو اباجوره فى اوضه نوم مثلا او كشاف اناره فى صاله العاب و هكذا)


 
ارجو منك وضع ولو اسم واحد للاكواد (ممكن تستعين بالاشري)



> ال electric equipment دى بتاعه حمل الاجهزه الكهربائيه الموجوده فى المكان


ارجو منك توضيح حساب هذه الاحمال و الاكواد (ممكن لك ان تستعين بالكوك بوك) و هناك بعض الاحيان غرف كهرباء مثل lv , hv,gsm, mdf وغيرها ممكن لك ان تشرح عمليت حساب الاحمال الحرارية فيها وان شاء الله انا على الاستعداد لاكون مساعد لك فيهاpeople 





> حش على جزء floor و حدد نوع الدور ده ايه





> هل هو دور فوق دور مكيف او فوق دور غير مكيف او دور ارضى او دور بدروم


هل لك من الممكن وضع درجة حرارة هذا الطابق الغير مكيف بالنسبة لجدة


بارك الله بك و بذريتك و الله ما قصرت


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> ارجو من حضرتك ان تضع wbt الخاصة بجدة لانها مهمه جدا في حساب الاحمال
> و الله عن نفسى بسيبها ع الديفولت بتاع البرنامج و من يوم ما ابتديت الشغل محدش طلب منى اغيرها (لو حد ليه راى تانى يا ريت يوجهنى للصواب)
> 
> المهم ارجو منك توضيح كلمة السقف الساقط هل تعني بها السقف المستعار ام السقف المشطب
> ...


بارك الله بك ز اكثر من امثالك
ابو عمو مطنشنى ليه و مش عاوز يقول لى رايه 
لو مش عايز تحرجنى بقول لك و لا يهمك قول اللى فى نفسك


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بسم الله نعود
> اولا عذرا على ترك الموضوع لهذه الفتره بس كان عندى ضغطه فى الشغل و كان فيه مشروع لازم يتسلم و الحمد لله سلمناه
> ثانيا للردود و مشكور و الحاجات دى يا ريت متبقاش فى الموضوع ده و تبقى على الرابط ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129104.html و نخلى الموضوع هنا للنقاش حول المساله محل النقاش فقط
> [/color][/size]



طيب انا رايح ارد هناك:7:


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

انا سجلت راءيى فى سنة اولى 
وهنا هاعلق على الشرح
بص يازايتى يا عسل
هو اسلوب الشرح عاجبنى ومريحنى ومش عامل عندى اى مشكلة
ولكن ممكن تقسم الشرح الى فقرات (مثلا : اولا.... ثانيا....) او خطوات مرقمة مثلا يعنى يكون بينها فاصل مثلا سطر فاضى
انا باقول كده علشان ما حدش يتوه فى وسط الكلام المتلاصق
وكمان عشان شكله يبقى حلو 
ونقدر بسهولة نوصل لاى معلومة عايزينها
خاصة الناس المبتدئة
واستمر يا قائد واحنا متابعينك بقلوبنا وعقولنا


----------



## إبراهيم ذوقه (22 أبريل 2009)

عفوا اخي زناتي أنا مهندس حديث التخرج استفسرعن معنى كلمة((zone))
كما ان الرسم غير واضح


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

اولا اهلا ومرحبا بك اخونا ابراهيم ذوقة فى مشاركتك الثالثة
ثانيا هو اسمه زانيتى
ثالثا هو هايجاوبك عالسؤال


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> ارجو منك توضيح حساب هذه الاحمال و الاكواد (ممكن لك ان تستعين بالكوك بوك) و هناك بعض الاحيان غرف كهرباء مثل lv , hv,gsm, mdf وغيرها ممكن لك ان تشرح عمليت حساب الاحمال الحرارية فيها وان شاء الله انا على الاستعداد لاكون مساعد لك فيهاpeople



عزيزى الطمونى ايه موضوع الكوك بوك ده
يجزاك الله خير :d


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> عزيزى الطمونى ايه موضوع الكوك بوك ده
> يجزاك الله خير :d


الكوك بوك ده يا قمر انت هو هاند بوك صغير عاملاه شركه لورين كوك بتاعه المراوح و حاطه فيه تجميعه لاشهر القيم فى استعمالات التكيف و الناس بتاخد منه القيم السالكه بدل ما تفضل تلف و تدور و تدوخ عشان تطلعها من عشرى


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 أبريل 2009)

مين عشرى ده
هه هه هه هه هه

طب ما تعرفشى طريقه منيين ده يا زنيتى ياخويا
عشان خاطرى


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> طيب انا رايح ارد هناك:7:


 


ابو بيدو قال:


> اولا اهلا ومرحبا بك اخونا ابراهيم ذوقة فى مشاركتك الثالثة
> ثانيا هو اسمه زانيتى
> ثالثا هو هايجاوبك عالسؤال


 


zanitty قال:


> *مين عشرى ده
> هه هه هه هه هه
> 
> طب ما تعرفشى طريقه منيين ده يا زنيتى ياخويا
> عشان خاطرى*​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و الله انت راجل زى العسل
و لو انى كنت ناوى مردش على اى حاجه بره الموضوع هنا بس اعمل ايه بقى


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> ارجو منك وضع ولو اسم واحد للاكواد (ممكن تستعين بالاشري) اقرب حاجه وصلت لها هى فى الكوك بوك ص 50 و 51


و اللا انت كان قصدك من الاساس انى مقولش كلمه الكود و اسكت و احدد للناس ايه هى الاكواد المستخدمه


----------



## الطموني (22 أبريل 2009)

نعم اخي زنيتي بارك الله فيك ارجو منك التحديد لانو هذا الموضوع مفيد للجميع و بلاخص الاخوة الجدد

بالنسبة لسوال الاخ ابراهيم الزون هو المكان الذي يتم عملية الحساب عليه و هو مكان قائم بنفسه من حيث التكيف ممكن ان يكون غرفة و يمكن ان يكون غرفة مع غرفة غيار ملابس و يمكن ان يكون صالة و ممكن ان يكون صاله مع طرقة او ممر


اخ ابو بيدو الكوك بوك موجود في المنتدى ممكن لك البحث عنه و للاسف اليوم النت عندي تعبان جدا و حاليا اقوم بتنزيل ملف و لولا ذلك لكنت بحثت معك عنه اذا لم تجده اخبيرني و ان شاء الله سيكون عندك يا غالي


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 أبريل 2009)

والله لسه محملتش الهاب -- ومش لاقي وقت ادخل من الصبح --- وشوفت الموضوع شكله هايل بس عاوز روقان لان ده شغل على ميااااه بيضاء--يعني اعمال سحر وشعوزه بالنسبه ليه!!! 

بس يا زوز انت بتكتب على المنتدى على طول!!!!
اكتب على الوورد واعمله مرفق ---احسن علشان نعرف ناخده نظبطه ونحطه في الموضوع الجديد اللي هتعملوه بدون تعليق-


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

وجب كلامك يا معلمى
يبقى ده الحل بتاع اقتراح ابو بيدو
نشدها ورد و نروقها و نلمها فى الاخر بعد ما تخلص خاااااااااااااااالص و نرميها فى موضوع بلا تعليقات 
و نتخانق مع المشرفين يثبتوه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 أبريل 2009)

:d هو فاضل كام:55: يوم وتخلص سنه ثانيه علشان مش عاوز اجيب:71: ملحق :d​


----------



## zanitty (22 أبريل 2009)

لو حساب احمال بس يبقى فاضل لى مشاركه تانى زى المشاركه الاخيره و خلاص
لو هنكمل دكت و رسم و كميات يبقى لسه شويه 
بطل خيابه و زاكر من اول السنه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 أبريل 2009)

ياريت نكمل علشان نكسب وقت --- وعلشان يبقى متكامل المتكامل يا عم المتكامل 
وبقول الموضوع ياخد حقه في الوقت علشان يتسبّك ويتكلّف

براحتك خالص


----------



## حسام محمد (23 أبريل 2009)

الله يوفقك خليا كاملة 
رسم وحساب الدكتات وكل شي 
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز يا باشا


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

حسام محمد قال:


> الله يوفقك خليا كاملة
> رسم وحساب الدكتات وكل شي
> بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز يا باشا


عينيا يا حسام باشا ان شاء الله هنعمل كل حاجه للاخر


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

دلوقتى بعد شرح ازاى نعمل زونات نتعلم ازاى نعمل السيستم اللى هيغذى الزون دى
نروح على قسم Systems و ننقر نقر مزدوج على new default system 
وده اللى حنحدد منه نوع الموحدات المستخدمه لتبريد المبنى

الشاشه الاولى
شاشه General

- نحدد اسم السيستم ( يستحسن نسميه بنفس الرموز اللى هنعملها فى الرسم)
- فى خانه Equipment type نحدد نوع الوحده هل هى باكج او سبليت او شيلر 
- فى خانه Air system type نحدد مواصفات الوحده (فى اغلب الحالات بتبقى CAV Single zone)
- فى حاله اختيار سيستم بيتعامل مع اكتر من زون كال VAV مثلا بيسالك عن عدد الزونات

الشاشه الثانيه
شاشه System Component

- فى اغلب الاحول الشاشه دى بنسيبها ع الديفولت و منغيرش فيها حاجه الا لو الوحده دى مش هنستخدمها فى التفئه فبنلغى الصح اللى جنب Central Heating (التغيرات فى الشاشه دى بيعملها الناس اللى فاهمين الموضوع اوى اوى و انا مش واحد منهم حتى الان)

الشاشه الثالثه
شاشه Zone Components

- بنلاحظ اول ما نخش ان فيه مربعين اللى ع الشمال مكتوب فوقه كلمه Spaces و بيبقى موجود فيها كل الزونات اللى احنا عملناها نقوم نعلم على الزون اللى المفروض ان الوحده دى هتغذيها و ندوس على addو نكرر الحركه دى لو الوحده كانت هتغذى اكتر من زون ( ممكن من خانه thermostat نغير درجات الحراره اللى هيفصل عندها)

الشاشه الرابعه
شاشه Sizing Data

- اللى ممكن نعمله فى الشاشه دى هو جزئيه ال safety factor و اعتقد ان ده مش محتاج شرح (بس متزودوهوش عن 10 % الله يخليكم عشان التكاليف)

 الشاشه الخامسه
 شاشه Equipment
- نفضوا لها يعنى احلقولها يعنى دماغكوا منها يعنى اقلبوها يعنى تتريه
كده نقدر ندوس اوكى و احنا ضميرنا مرتاح عشان خلصنا السيستم

دلوقتى عاوزين نشوف السيستم طلع كام طن و كام CFM و الرسم السايكومترى و خلافه و عاوزين نطبع يبقى نتبع الاتى 

 نقف على السيستم اللى احنا عملناه بالماوس و نروح على ال Menu bar و نختار منه Report --- Print/View design report و من الشاشه اللى هتطلع نحدد احنا عاوزين نشوف ايه فى الريبورت و ندوس Preview
و كده انتوا ما شاء الله بقيتوا مصممين احمال


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

و ده ملف ورد فيه الفقرتين اللى شرحناهم و متنظمين و متلونين بالوان مش قد كده
عشان خاطر الولا بيدو ميزعلش مننا و يعمل معانا ال homework لما نيجى المدينه و عشان اللى عاوز يحتفظ بالحاجه
و يا رب ابو عمو يكون راضى عننا و يعبرنا


----------



## حسام محمد (23 أبريل 2009)

الله يوفقك يا باشا 
كلك زوء
شكرا


----------



## حسام محمد (23 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت المثال الي اوردتوه بالمرفقات ماعم يفتح ع الهاب 42 
فما بعرف شو المشكلة مع اني اتبعت الخطوات بالترتيب


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

انا عامل المثال على هاب 4.31 و مش عارف امكانيه انه يفتح على اصدار اقل و اللا لا
و للاسف الهاب مينفعش اعمل له حفظ على فرجن تانى اقل زى الورد
حاول تنزل هاب ابو بيدو


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 أبريل 2009)

مابيفتحش على 4.2 و أنا بحاول انزل 4.31 بس انت بتعرف مشاكل الرابيدشير

و الله أنا عجزت معاه و هو مابيدنيش إلا الكلمة إياها .............. *Error بس لأني من جماعة الفرييييييييييي*


ياناس انا غلبت معاه


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

خلاص يا رجاله انا هوقف شرح شويه لحد ما تشوفوا حل للهاب ده
بس اعملوا حسابكم انه ماكسيمم ان شاء الله الاربع اللى جاى لازم اكون مخلص عشان استغل الفتره اللى مديرى فى اجازه و قبل ما يرجع
ده انا كمان بغكر اخش بموضوع الصحى اللى كنت قلت عليه من فتره
بس انا عاوز اقول حاجه مهمه 
الهاب اللى انا عامل بيه البرنامج 4.31 بينما هاب ابو بيدو 4.30 و معتقدش انه هينفع
عموما هحاول يوم السبت ارفع الهاب اللى معايا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> خلاص يا رجاله انا هوقف شرح شويه لحد ما تشوفوا حل للهاب ده
> بس اعملوا حسابكم انه ماكسيمم ان شاء الله الاربع اللى جاى لازم اكون مخلص عشان استغل الفتره اللى مديرى فى اجازه و قبل ما يرجع
> ده انا كمان بغكر اخش بموضوع الصحى اللى كنت قلت عليه من فتره
> بس انا عاوز اقول حاجه مهمه
> ...


 
ايييييييييوه ابدأ حلا على التوازي موضوع الصحي علشان نكسب وقت طول ما موضوع الهاب واقف


----------



## الطموني (23 أبريل 2009)

انا برأي نبدأ باعمال التهوية و حسابتها


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

عينيا يا زيكو
بس النهارده خلاص اوف داى عاشن الاهلى و الزمالك وجب
و بكره ده بتاع العيال
السبت معايا 9 ساعات دوام معنديش فيهم شغل هبقى اظبطكوا 
بس ادعوا لى اعرف اتصر و انزل الحاجات اللى على الهارد و انزلها على جهاز الشغل عشان اليو اس بى ملغيه من على اجهزتنا و مينفعش ننزل حاجه الا عن طريق اليو اس بى اللى فى جهاز السرفر و ال it اصلا فى اجازه بس هحاول اتصرف عن طريق حد من المديرين الباقين عشان اجهزتهم فيها يو اس بى


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> انا برأي نبدأ باعمال التهوية و حسابتها


اى اعمال تهويه تقصد
خاصه بالمثال و اللا منفصله
ابتدى توكل على الله لو منفصله كن انت القائد


----------



## mohamed mech (23 أبريل 2009)

اكمل يا زانيتى على بركه الله و على فكره المالك مبسوط منك و طلب منى اصرف لك الدفعة الثانية من اتعاب التصميم
و شد حيلك علشان محتاجين جدول الكميات و الموصفات 

هنطرح المشروع للتسعير بعد ثلاث اسابيع من الان


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> اكمل يا زانيتى على بركه الله و على فكره المالك مبسوط منك و طلب منى اصرف لك الدفعة الثانية من اتعاب التصميم
> و شد حيلك علشان محتاجين جدول الكميات و الموصفات
> 
> هنطرح المشروع للتسعير بعد ثلاث اسابيع من الان


اخيرا ابو عمو عبرنا و رد علينا
طب عاوزين رايك فى اللى بيحصل و لو ليك اى اقتراحات


----------



## الطموني (23 أبريل 2009)

قصدي هل من المطلوب عمل تهوية للحمامات و كيفية حسابها 
انا استطيع حساب كمية التهوية و شرح كيفيتها و لكن ارجو منك رسمها لاني مثل ما قلت لك من قبل ارسم رسم استشاريين sigle lineو ليس دابل لاين


شو رايك


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> قصدي هل من المطلوب عمل تهوية للحمامات و كيفية حسابها
> انا استطيع حساب كمية التهوية و شرح كيفيتها و لكن ارجو منك رسمها لاني مثل ما قلت لك من قبل ارسم رسم استشاريين sigle lineو ليس دابل لاين
> 
> 
> شو رايك


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا استشارى و بيجبرونا نرسم شوب دراونج
قال ايه بنعمل construction drawing عشان سعره اغلى
اه تهويه الحمامات جاى دورها بس اتفضل انت اشرحها عادى


----------



## الطموني (23 أبريل 2009)

و الله يا بختك بصراحة انا عندي خبرة بالاتكاد بس يا ريت اتعلمت الرسم بالدبل لاين لانو الرسم بالسنغل لاين و بصراحة انا مش مستفيد منه خالص و دلوقتي عم بتعلم الدبل لاين 
مش مشكلة

انا راح احسب على انو النظام الي عندنا اكسل فان مراوح عادية مش fahu اذا عاوز نحسب عليها قلي 
لانها تختلف عن بعضيها بالحساب


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2009)

axial يا سى دى ولا يهمك
و لو عندك وقت اشرح للناس النظامين
مع انى معتقدش انها تفرق فى حساب معدل التهويه المطلوب


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (24 أبريل 2009)

الطموني;1068837
انا راح احسب على انو النظام الي عندنا اكسل فان مراوح عادية مش fahu اذا عاوز نحسب عليها قلي
لانها تختلف عن بعضيها بالحساب[/quote قال:


> يا ريت تشرح الفرق ما بينهم


----------



## الطموني (24 أبريل 2009)

الفرق اخي الكريم مذكور في كتاب الاشري 62.1 ----2004 صفحة 38 في الجدول E-2a



و لكن للاسف و هذا ما رايته ان اغلب الاستشارين لا ينفذون هذا الكلام لانهم يظنون ان الكمية قليلة جدا في نظام الاكسل فان و لذالك ياخذون الكمية الاكبر (قال على السنس)


----------



## الطموني (24 أبريل 2009)

اما بالنسبة لمشروعك اخي زنيتي فاعذرني لاني لم انتبه بانك راسم دكتات التهوية من قبل 


و المشروع هذا التهوية سهلة فيه خالص و هو اخذ من كل حمام 20-25 cfm من كل حمام


----------



## zanitty (24 أبريل 2009)

المرحله الرابعه
مرحله رسم التصميم و اعداد المخططات 
فى هذه المرحله سيتم التعامل مع 3 خطوات اساسيه (تصميم الدكت – اختيار وحدات التكييف – اختيار مخارج الهواء)
الخطوه الاولى تصميم الدكت 
*· *هناك طريقتان اساسيتان فى تصميم الدكت ( طريقه السرعه و طريقه الاحتكاك) وانا عن نفسى بفضل اشتغل بطريقه تثبيت السرعه مع مراعاه انى مسمحش لمعامل الاحتكاك انه يعلى

برجاء زياره الموضوع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120157.html​للعضو شادى من اجل الشرح​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129784.html​للعضو sosodeep من اجل الشرح و تحميل ما يلزم من برامج و كتب​*· **اول حاجه لما نبتدى نعمل حساب الدكت لازم نحدد حاجتين مهمين*
*1- **سرعه الهوا المسموح بيها لهذا التطبيق و دى موجوده فى الملف اللى فى موضوع العضو شادى و موجوده طبعا فى اكواد **SMACNA* 
*2- **تانى حاجه كميه الهوا اللى هتمشى فى المقطع ده*
*نبتدى بقى التصميم باننا نقسم كميه ال **CFM** اللى ادتهالنا الحسابات السابقه (اللى فى التقرير فى خانه **Actual Max. CFM** فى جزئيه **Supply Fan Sizing Data**) على عدد مخارج الهواء (بنختار مخرج الهوا اولا على حسب تصميم الديكور و نشوفه هل هو عاوز المخارج جريلات و اللا دفيوزرات و هل لو جريلات يبقى اتجاه خروج الهوا للاسفل و اللا جانبى و بعد ما نحددها نخش على كتالوجات المخارج و نشوف اقصى كميه هوا ممكن تخرج من المخرج ده بحيث ميزيدش مستوى الصوت عن المعدلات المسموح بها لهذا التطبيق )*
*· **يعنى على سبيل المثال لو افترضنا كما فى المثال ان الديكور هيتعمل دفيوزرات مربعه 45 سم **x** 45 سم نشوف اقصى كميه هواء مسموحه بيها من كتالوج الجريلات بحيث ان كميه الهواء دى تدى معدل صوت مسموح بيه (فى معظم التطبيقات لازم يكون اقل من 30 ديسبل) فلقينا مثلا ان الدفيوزر بيسمح ب 600 : 800 **cfm* 
*نرجع نقسم كميه الهواء للمكان كله (لو زون 1 مطلوب له 5469 تقريبا 5500 **cfm** و الدفيوزر بيدى تقريبا 600 **cfm**)*
*و المطلوب فى الديكور نعمل 12 دفيوزر اذن الديفيوزر هيديلنا تقريبا 460 * *cfm **لكل واحد يعنى احنا متعديناش المسموح بيه*
*· **خلاص اختارنا عدد الدفيوزرات و عرفنا كل دفيوزر بياخد كام **cfm** فاضل بقى نعمل مقاس الدكت و عندنا حل من اتنين (يا اما نحسب من الاخر للاول يا اما نحسب من الاول للاخر و مش هتفرق كل واحد يعمل اللى اريحله)*
*· **طيب نيجى بقى للحساب نحسب ازاى نبتدى باخر دفيوزر و اللى بيخرج منه 460 **cfm** و سرعته من 900 ل 1200 قدم لكل دقيقه **fpm** (نقول 1000 **fpm**)*
*· **باستخدام الدكتلاتور او احد برامج حساب الدكت (فى المرفقات) و بنتعامل مع برنامج **DuctSizer** كالتالى *
*1. **فى خانه **Flow rate ** بنحط كميه الهوا اللى ماشيه فى الفرع ده ( 460 **cfm**)*
*2. **فى خانه **velocity ** بنحط سرعه الهوا اللى اتفقنا نعتبرها 1000** fpm*
*3. **او لو شغالين بطريقه الاحتكاك منحطش السرعه و نحط قيمه الاحتكاك فى خانه **head loss*
*4. **فى خانه ال **duct size** بنحط احد اطوال الدكت و البرنامج بيحدد لنا الطول التانى (النسبه بين الطول و العرض لا يجب ان تزيد 1:4 و هو ما يطلق عليه ب **aspect ratio*
*5. **نلاحظ اننا لو شغالين دكت دائرى ان هو بيديلنا القطر المكافئ*
*6. **ممكن من شريط القوائم نغير النظام من **IP** ال نظام مترى من قائمه **Units*
*· **اما لو استخدمنا برنامج **ductwt** فبندخل له بس كميه الهوا و الاحتكاك و هو بيطلع لنا كل احتمالات القياسات المسموح بها (ممكن لو مش عارفين قيمه الاحتكاك ممكن نستخدم البرنامج ده عشان يحسبهالنا من امر **friction cals** فى شريط القوايم و اللى بيحسبهالنا بدلاله كميه الهوا و السرعه او كميه الهوا و مقاسات دكت يعنى ممكن لو عندنا شغل معمول قديم نعرف معامل احتكاكه من الاختيار التانى ده) كمان البرنامج ده ممكن يحسب لنا وزن الدكت (هنحتاجه فى حصر الكميات)*
*· **خلصنا حساب اول مسار للهوا و اللى ماشى فيه 460 **cfm** رايحين لاخر دفيوزر نخش ع المسار اللى قبله و اللى قطعا هيبقى ماشى فيه 920 **cfm** عشان المسار ده بيغذى 2 دفيوزر*
*· **و هكذا لحد ما نوصل للوحده*
*· **الدكت الراجه بيتحسب بنفس الطريقه لو المكان محتاج دكت راجع.*
*· *دكتات التهويه ايضا تحسب بنفس الطريقه و لكن تختلف السرعه على حسب التطبيق
الخطوه الثانيه اختيار وحدات التكييف
فى المرحله دى مطلوب مننا نعرف مقاسات الوحده اللى هتركب عشان لما نحطها فى الرسم يبقى الموضوع scale حقيقى و نبقى عارفين هل المكان اللى هنركبها فيه كافى و اللا لا
برجاء زياره الموضوع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128863.html​للعضو زيكو تكييف من اجل كتالوجات و رسومات اوتوكاد لجميع شركات وحدات التكييف​ 
الخطوه الثالثه اختيار مخارج الهواء
فى المرحله دى مطلوب مننا نعرف مقاسات المخارج اللى هتركب و دى شرحنا بنختارها على اى اساس ضمنا و احنا بنشرح موضوع تحديد مقاس الدكت عشان لما نحطها فى الرسم برضوا يبقى الموضوع scale حقيقى و نبقى عارفين هل المكان اللى هنركبها فيه كافى و اللا لا
برجاء زياره الموضوع​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130245.html​للعضو زيكو تكييف من اجل كتالوجات شركه ايجات لمخارج الهواء​*و كده احنا خلصنا المرحله الرابعه الحمد لله*​


----------



## حسام محمد (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا باشا 
بس عطينا مهلة شوي تا حتى امشي بالموضوع خطوة بخطوة 
مشكور ياباشا


----------



## zanitty (24 أبريل 2009)

حسام محمد قال:


> مشكور يا باشا
> بس عطينا مهلة شوي تا حتى امشي بالموضوع خطوة بخطوة
> مشكور ياباشا


 لو اديتك مهمله يبقى مش هكمل الشرح
ها
اختار
انا هكمل و الموضوع موجود ابقى خشه وقت ما يعجبك


----------



## حسام محمد (24 أبريل 2009)

توكل ع الله وكمل الشرح 
هي فرصة ما بتتعوض أخي الكريم 
على بركة الله


----------



## zanitty (24 أبريل 2009)

تنويه مهم جدا
التكست اللى مكتوبه كابعاد للدكت فى المثال المرفق مش مظبوطه
معلش خطا غير مقصود ده كان على تصميم قديم للمبنى و لما غيرنا التصميم مكناش لسه غيرنا مقاسات الدكت لانى مكنتش لسه حسبتها و انا غلطت و جبتلكوا الملف القديم
عشان كده محدش يطبق عليه انا اسف جدا على الخطا ده


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 أبريل 2009)

طب انا لهلق مستني نسخة الهاب الجديدة

وينك حبيب القلب أحلى أبو الزوز


----------



## zanitty (24 أبريل 2009)

خامسا مرحله الحصر و اعداد جداول الكميات
الحصر كله امره سهل جدا لانك بتعد وحدات تكيف و مخارج هوا بالعدد يعنى عندنا كام وحده 4 طن و كام 5 طن و و و و فيه كام مخرج مربع مقاس 60 فى 60 و كام جريل متر فى 20 سم (دى امثله طبعا)
زى ما قلنا كل حاجه فى الحصر سهله جدا يتبقى لنا شئ واحد بس 
حصر الدكت
و عشان نبقى عارفين الدكت بينزل فى العقود بطريقه من اتنين
1- يا اما بالمتر المربع ((يعنى عرض الدكت + ارتفاعه)*2 مضروب فى طول الجزء ده)
2- يا اما بالكيلو (وزن الدكت بيبقى على حسب ال Gauge و فيه جداول كتير فى كتب كتير بتذكر وزن الجايج بالنسبه للمتر المربع كام) و لو فاكرين برنامج ductwt بيحسب الوزن
المهم الموضوع ابسط من كده بكتير الشرح ده عشان تبقوا فاهمين انما الحصر بيتم عن طريق ملف اكسل بيبقى معد مسبقا لحساب المساحه بالمتر المربع و الوزن و كمان كميه العزل بالمتر المربع
و من كل الملفات الكتير اللى على النت انا اخترت لكم ملف من مشاركه للعضو اسكندر عمجه لانه اجمل ملف شفته (اجمل من الملفات اللى انا بعملها لنفسى عشان اشتغل بيها) بس للاسف مش عارف اوصل لرابط الموضوع للاسف و هو كالعاده فى المرفقات يا حبايبى يا حلوينى باسم duct weight with insulation
فاضل بقى عمل جداول الكميات 
و دى لما ربنا يكرمكم و تشتغلوا فى المجال ده فعلا هتلاقوا فى المكتب اللى انتوا فيه فورمات جاهزه و صيغ جاهزه بتوصف كل بند هيتم استخدامه فى المشروع 
بس اهم نصيحه احب انصحهالكم لما تبقوا استشارين انك تتاكد ان كل بند بيبتدى بجمله supply and installation يعمى نوريد و تركيب و تتاكد ان البند يبقى مكتوب فيه including all fittings and accessories يعنى شامل كل المثبتات و الملحقات بعد ما نكون حبشنا البند بشويه ملحقات من اللى فاكرينها يعنى لو بنتكلم على وحد تكيف نقول انها شامله موانع الاهتزاز و طرق التعليق
و نهتم باننا ننهى البند بجمله as per ASHRAE (SMACNA) code and as per drawings and specifications
طبعا سماكنا لو البند بيتكلم عن دكت 
طبعا الحاجات اللى بقول لكوا عليها دى عشان منديش فرصه للمقاول انه يستغل اى حاجه مش مكتوبه فى و يطلب فيها فلوس زياده على الرغم من انه مسعر البند و عامل حسابه على تمن البند بدون اى اضافات


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

و عشان خاطر انتوا تعزوا عليا
دى نسخه جدول كميات فاضيه كمثال بس مش اكتر


----------



## magdygamal_8 (25 أبريل 2009)

والله يأخي ذهبت الى مواقع كثيرة شرقا وغربا وشمالا وجنوبا لم أجد أحلي من كده
بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وفي ذريتك وفي كل من يقرأ مشاركاتك في هذا المنتدى


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> والله يأخي ذهبت الى مواقع كثيرة شرقا وغربا وشمالا وجنوبا لم أجد أحلي من كده
> بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وفي ذريتك وفي كل من يقرأ مشاركاتك في هذا المنتدى


و انا يكفينى هذا الكلام الطيب جدا و ارجو من الله ان يطهر قلبى من الرياء و النفاق
و ارجو الله ان يستجيب دعوتك
بارك الله فيه
ادعو لى بظهر الغيب ان بتقبل الله منى هذا العمل كصدقه جاريه


----------



## ابو بيدو (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يازانيتى يا كبير :14:
والله مجهود رائع ويستحق الاعجاب
على فكرة مش اى حد يعمل ما تعمله ويشرح للناس كده( ببلاش يعنى)
ربنا يتقبل منك عملك ومجهودك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
لى ملحوظتين الان:
الاولى : فيه مشروعات بيتحسب فيها اعمال مجارى الهواء بالمتر الطولى(فى ال boq) وبيكون متحمل على المتر الطولى الجريلات والدفيوزرات والدنابر وهكذا.. وجميع الدكت اكسيسوريس

ثانيا هل من الممكن تدعيم الموضوع بصور فوتوغرافية حسب الجزء الذى نتكلم فيه ، يعنى مثلا اذا بنتكلم عن السيلينج ديفيوزر نحط صورته كما بالواقع (يعنى صور من مشروعات اثناء الانشاء) وهكذا (مجرد اقتراح )
والله ينور عليك:15:


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> بارك الله فيك يازانيتى يا كبير :14:
> والله مجهود رائع ويستحق الاعجاب
> على فكرة مش اى حد يعمل ما تعمله ويشرح للناس كده( ببلاش يعنى)
> فكرتنى بالراجل اللى علمنى فى المدينه (مش هقول لك اسمه عشان لازم هتعرفه) جبت برنامج ايليت اللى بيحسب الدكت و بيرسمه بمجرد ما بتدى له شكل الغرفه و تقريبا كمان بيحسب احمالها و جبت البرنامج بالكراك و ده عرف يا اخويا من هنا و طلبه منى (طبعا كنت هديه له عشان الثواب) لقيته بيتصل بناس و بيتفق معاهم يبيعلهم البرنامج
> ...


سلامى للصغير الكبير ابو البيد
هو اسمه ايه عشان نجوزه لمانو


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> قصدي هل من المطلوب عمل تهوية للحمامات و كيفية حسابها
> انا استطيع حساب كمية التهوية و شرح كيفيتها و لكن ارجو منك رسمها لاني مثل ما قلت لك من قبل ارسم رسم استشاريين sigle lineو ليس دابل لاين
> 
> 
> شو رايك


طمونى
انت مديون للمنتدى و للموضوع بالشرح ده
اوعى تكون فاكرنا ناسينك يا حبيبى
اتفضل اشرح


----------



## الطموني (25 أبريل 2009)

انا شرحت يا زنيتي و قلت لك انو مشروعك بتحسبه على انو كل وحده اسحب منها 20-25 سي اف ام


و بالنسبة للفرش اير عليكم باخذ القيم من اشري 62.1 من اي طبعة منه و هو يقوم بحساب الكميات على نوع الاستخدام للزون (عدد الاشخاص ) و من ثم توزيع هذه القيم على مكينات الاير هاند يونت ( ولا تنسو وضعها على الهاب)


و بالنسبة للفرق بين الاكسيال و الفرش اير هاند يونت اليكم هذه الصوره


----------



## الطموني (25 أبريل 2009)

طبعا لا ننسى مع تعويض النقص الحاصل من الحمامات في الطرقة


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> انا شرحت يا زنيتي و قلت لك انو مشروعك بتحسبه على انو كل وحده اسحب منها 20-25 سي اف ام
> 
> 
> و بالنسبة للفرش اير عليكم باخذ القيم من اشري 62.1 من اي طبعة منه و هو يقوم بحساب الكميات على نوع الاستخدام للزون (عدد الاشخاص ) و من ثم توزيع هذه القيم على مكينات الاير هاند يونت ( ولا تنسو وضعها على الهاب)
> ...


 


الطموني قال:


> طبعا لا ننسى مع تعويض النقص الحاصل من الحمامات في الطرقة


 طمونى
انت نسيت حاجه مهمه :69: 
احنا هنا بنتعامل هنا على اساس ان اللى هيخش مش فاهم اى حاجه و بيبتدى يعنى اساسا ميعرفش ال 20 دى جت منين و تفهم الناس تجسيب القيم من اشرى يعنى ايه و ازاى 
ايه يا طمونى بتقلب الطلبه بتوعى ليه
مخصوم منك يومين يا استاز


----------



## zanitty (25 أبريل 2009)

و ده ملخص الموضوع كامل عشان ابو فؤاد ميتوهش
http://ifile.it/jba4up6


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

الحمامات يا طمونى باشا 
مش طناش هى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (27 أبريل 2009)

زنيتي لو سمحت سيب الطموني لغايه مينزل الكود البريطاني bs

علشان دا فعلا كود ضخم ونادر وافضل انه يركز مجهوده عليه
وربنا يكرمه ويعمل اللي في باله--الطموني كريم جدا ومتعاون 
وانت عارف سبب اختفاءه عنا اليومين دول


----------



## الطموني (27 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم زنيتي هناك عدت اسباب لا تسمح لي بحساب التهويه للمشروع و هي
1- ان اسماء الزون و تقسيماتها على اللوحات تبين بان الزون عبارة عن وير هاوس او منطقة عمل لورشه و بصراحة في حياتي ما عملتلها تكييف بل بالعادة بنعملها تهويه و انا لسه ما فتحت الهاب لاعرف هل اخذت معاير التهويه في هذا الزون ام لا و كيف اخذتها (و حتى بالاشري اذا ما كنت غلطان لا يوجد فرش اير لاهذه المنطقة )
2- منطقة الغسيل و حتى البرودكشن زون لا يوجد فيهم اي دكتات او مراوح تبين ان هناك عملية سحب (و الارجح يجب ان تضع فيها ذلك النظام بما ان هناك هواء يغذي من الخارج).


فيا ريت توضح المناطق التي تريد طرد الهواء منها بالرسم و شكرا لك.


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2009)

خلاص يا زيكو الطمونى براءه عشان ال بى اس يا سى دى


----------



## الطموني (27 أبريل 2009)

برائه :75::67::67::67::77:

الحمد لله


ان شاء الله الكود بكون عندكم بعد غد ان شاء الله


----------



## magdygamal_8 (11 مايو 2009)

ياترى هل زانيتي سيكمل الشرح في سنة ثانية تكييف أم أننا سننتقل لسنة ثالثة
ماهو الموقف ؟
إننا في إنتظار الرد من الساده الأساتذه


----------



## zanitty (11 مايو 2009)

اقول لك بصراحه
محبط
محدش اصلا قيم الموضوع و لا قال هو استفاد منه و اللا لا و لا اعرف حتى ايه اللى وقف مع الناس فى الشرح
اصلى مش معقول موضوع زى ده الناس كلها بعون الله متقفش معاها ولا حاجه تسال عليها الا اذا كنت انا بقى مستر اشرى


----------



## magdygamal_8 (12 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اقول لك بصراحه
> محبط
> محدش اصلا قيم الموضوع و لا قال هو استفاد منه و اللا لا و لا اعرف حتى ايه اللى وقف مع الناس فى الشرح
> اصلى مش معقول موضوع زى ده الناس كلها بعون الله متقفش معاها ولا حاجه تسال عليها الا اذا كنت انا بقى مستر اشرى


 الناس كانت متجاوبة لغاية قبل المشكله وكانت الأمور ماشية حلوة ......... 
هو الطموني اللي كان بيسخنك
بالمناسبة هو حيرجع إمتى ؟
وكل الطلبه في إنتظار تكمله السنة


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> الناس كانت متجاوبة لغاية قبل المشكله وكانت الأمور ماشية حلوة .........
> هو الطموني اللي كان بيسخنك
> بالمناسبة هو حيرجع إمتى ؟
> وكل الطلبه في إنتظار تكمله السنة


 الطمونى هياخد شويه وقت لانه لسه واصل السعوديه امس و هياخد وقت على ما يستقر و يبقاله نت
متجاوبه ازاى يا مجدى 
من عينه مشكور و واحد يقرا مع نفسه 
انا اعرف منين حد فهم او استفاد او او او
عموما هنكمل باذن الله بس عاوز برضه اعرف السلبيات فى الشرح عشان نتداركها


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 مايو 2009)

يا زانتي هذا الموضوع من افضل الموضوعات في منتدى التكييف


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> يا زانتي هذا الموضوع من افضل الموضوعات في منتدى التكييف


 شكرا يا جهاد على الاطرء
و لما هو كده ليه مشتركتش معانا م الاول


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> شكرا يا جهاد على الاطرء
> و لما هو كده ليه مشتركتش معانا م الاول


 قطعت جهينة قول كل خطيب
هو يا احمد لما انت بتتكلم احنا بنسمع ونتعلم


----------



## magdygamal_8 (15 مايو 2009)

آلأن قد أنتهيت من كتابك العظيم ونتمنى أن لاتنسى الطلبه بتوع سنة تانيه علشان الإمتحانات على الأبواب


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 مايو 2009)

ربنا يخليلنا الأستاذ زانيتي 

أجدع لعيب في المونديال كله


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> آلأن قد أنتهيت من كتابك العظيم ونتمنى أن لاتنسى الطلبه بتوع سنة تانيه علشان الإمتحانات على الأبواب


 عينيا يا مجدى 
بس دلوقتى مرحله التصميم خلصت
مفروض بقى ان فيه حد ابتدى يصمم حاجه و ابتدت تطلع له اساله 
دلوقتى احنا فى مرحله الاساله يعنى انا مش مطلوب منى حاجه لحد ما نخش على مرحله التنفيذ
فين حسام محمد ؟


----------



## noreldin2000 (15 مايو 2009)

لا املك الا انا اقول جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع واشكر كل الاخوة واسأل الله عز وجل ان يتقبل منك هذا العمل ويجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم وان يغف لي ولكم اجمعين وان يجعل ثواب هذا العمل زاد الي حسن القبول عليه وان يجعله صدقة جارية . ان اعمل في مكتب استشاي ولكن مهندس موقع استلم من المقاولين (مهندس مشرف) ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ان يدلوني كيف افيدهم في هذا الموضوع من خلال الاسئلة


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2009)

noreldin2000 قال:


> لا املك الا انا اقول جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع واشكر كل الاخوة واسأل الله عز وجل ان يتقبل منك هذا العمل ويجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم وان يغف لي ولكم اجمعين وان يجعل ثواب هذا العمل زاد الي حسن القبول عليه وان يجعله صدقة جارية . ان اعمل في مكتب استشاي ولكن مهندس موقع استلم من المقاولين (مهندس مشرف) ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ان يدلوني كيف افيدهم في هذا الموضوع من خلال الاسئلة


 بارك الله فيك يا نور الدين و تقبل الله دعاءك لنا يا رب 
مش فاهم اخر جزئيه يعنى انت عندك خبره فى التنفيذ و عاوز تساعدنا ؟ لو كده يبقى اهلا بيك جدا و تقدر انت اللى تفتح للناس مجالات للاساله


----------



## noreldin2000 (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نعم اخينا الفاضل لدي بعض الخبرة في التنفيذ والاستلام من المقاولين سواء في مجال التكيف المركزي او مجال انظمة الاطفاء والحريق والصحي ولكن لا اعلم كيف افيدكم فاعينوني بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير اخوتي و مشكورين ....

بس حبيت رجع الموضوع للصفحة الأولى :7:


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا خالد على ترجيع الموضوع
الناس كانت بتقول بعد الهاب هتجرب الشرح و توضح ايه اللى محتاج توضيح اكتر
و الهاب نزل
و بعده هاب تانى نزل 
و 153 داون لود للهاب و محدش قال رايه و لا قال الدنيا صعبه و اللا سهله


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مايو 2009)

سهلة سهلة صعبة صعبة سهلة سـ .........


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 مايو 2009)

> *الشاشه الثالثه
> *
> *شاشه **Walls window doors
> *
> ...



*[FONT=&quot]سؤال : يعني ما منتعامل مع مكونات الجدار و مكونات النوافذ و الأبواب في قسم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
construction types for exposures 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وذلك لحساب الـ[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] U[/FONT]*


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> *[font=&quot]سؤال : يعني ما منتعامل مع مكونات الجدار و مكونات النوافذ و الأبواب في قسم [/font]*
> *[font=&quot]construction types for exposures [/font]*
> *[font=&quot]وذلك لحساب الـ[/font]* *[font=&quot]u[/font]*


لا طبعا لازم تكون مدخل قاعده بيانات للجدران و الاسقف و الشبابيك اللى هتستعملها و تختارها لكل منطقه على حسب احتياجاتها
واضح و اللا كلامى مش مفهوم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مايو 2009)

ايه رأيك يا زانتي يا اهلاوي بالموضوع التالي؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135201.html


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> ايه رأيك يا زانتي يا اهلاوي بالموضوع التالي؟
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135201.html


و مين قال لك انها مش اشاعه حيث ان الاهلى اكتر فريق بيطلع عليه اشاعات و اكتر فريق بيتهاجم فى مصر
و بعدين ايه علاقه الاهلى بسنه تانيه تكيف


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و مين قال لك انها مش اشاعه حيث ان الاهلى اكتر فريق بيطلع عليه اشاعات و اكتر فريق بيتهاجم فى مصر
> و بعدين ايه علاقه الاهلى بسنه تانيه تكيف


 و مين قال لك انها مش اشاعه حيث ان الاهلى اكتر فريق بيطلع عليه اشاعات و اكتر فريق بيتهاجم فى مصر
عشان كده سألتك

و بعدين ايه علاقه الاهلى بسنه تانيه تكيف

لأنك قليل بتدخل على الملتقى العام وكنت عاوز اضمن ان سؤالي وصلك فوضعت السؤال في احد مواضيعك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (27 مايو 2009)

> لا طبعا لازم تكون مدخل قاعده بيانات للجدران و الاسقف و الشبابيك اللى هتستعملها و تختارها لكل منطقه على حسب احتياجاتها
> واضح و اللا كلامى مش مفهوم


طيب انا كان عندي مشروع المواد المستخدمينها في البناء مش موجودة كلها في الهاب يعني في كام مكون من مكونات الجدار ناقص في هالحالة شو بعمل .....

طيب و شغلة تانية ..........

ليش مابتشرح كيفية اضافة قاعدة البيانات ..... عشان تكمل الخير اللي انت بتعملو ......


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> طيب انا كان عندي مشروع المواد المستخدمينها في البناء مش موجودة كلها في الهاب يعني في كام مكون من مكونات الجدار ناقص في هالحالة شو بعمل .....
> 
> طيب و شغلة تانية ..........
> 
> ليش مابتشرح كيفية اضافة قاعدة البيانات ..... عشان تكمل الخير اللي انت بتعملو ......


حاضر يا خالد و كويس انك نبهتنى
بالنسبه للخامات (حوائط و اسقف و زجاج و خلافه ) اللى مش موجود ليها بيانات فى الهاب تقدر انت تدخل بياناتها و تستخدمها فى كل شغلك بعد كده و تبقى ثابته معاك فى الهاب و ذلك من خلال معلوماتها الموجوده فى كتالوجاتها


----------



## خالد العسيلي (27 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر يا باشا ............. يا معلمي


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> ألف شكر يا باشا ............. يا معلمي


انت يا خالد اللى معلمنا كلنا الهاب بالملف بتاعك
و ان كنت ناسى افكرك
على فكره ملفك من اول الملفات اللى استخدمتها لما ابتديت اتعلمه
عموما يمكن يوم الجمعه ان شاء الله و يمكن قبل كده اوضح طريقه عمل قاعده البيانات


----------



## خالد العسيلي (28 مايو 2009)

في الإنتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

حبيب قلبي أجدع هداف في العالم .... عقبال ماتحترف في الأهلي بقا .....


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2009)

و لان اخويا خالد نبهنى لقصور فى شرح الهاب و شئ قد نسيته فالان ابدا شرحه باذن الله
لانشاء قاعده بيانات نستخدمها فى مشروع ما
فى شاشه الهاب الرئيسيه هتلاقى عامود ع الشمال و فيه قسم اسمه project libraries
تحتها فيه كذا قسم 
الاول schdules
و ده اللى بنحدد منه توقيتا ت عمل بعض المدخلات اللى دخلناها قبل كده يعنى مثلا لو عاوزين مكان بيشتغل من 8 الصبح الى 5 العصر فقط فبنحدد سكيدول يشتغل من 8 الى 5 فقط و نخلى باقى اوقات اليوم صفر و نبقى نختار السكيدول ده ع التطبيق المدخل يعنى مثلا لما نيجى نحط قيم واحدات الاضناره هو بيطلب اسكيدول عشان يحدد الاناره هتشتغل من امتى لامتى و كذلك سكيدول ترموستات الوحدات و هكذا و عمل الاسكيدول سهل جدا هتقف على نيو ديفولت سكيدول و تدوس عليها دبل كليك او انتر و اتعامل بقى ع الشاشه اللى هتطلع 
الثانى walls
هتخش على نيو ديفولت وال و تختار الجدران اللى انت هتستخدمها فى مشروعك 
و لو البيانات مش موجوده تقدر تعمل انت جدارر جديد بالاستعانه بكتالوج المورد و ده فى منتهى السهوله بانك تقف على الخانه layers inside to outside و تقف تحتها على لاير من بعد لاير
فى كل صف تكتب اسم اللاير و تدخل القيم الخاصه بيها من الكتالوج بتاعها فى الخانات المقابله و متنساش تكتب اسم الجدار فى خانه wall assembly name
و خلاص خلصت الشغلانه هو بيحسب لوحده ال u فاليو
ملحوظه : البرنامج بيديلنا 4 او 5 لايرات بس طب لو الجدار اللى بنعمله لايراته اكتر من كده نروح على اقصى يسار الجدول و نقف بالماوس (فى نفس المكان اللى فيه سهم بينور و يطفى هنلاحظ ان شكل الكيرسور اتغير و بقى شكله زى السهم كده (غير السهم اللى بينور و يطفى فوق كل لاير) و نعمل كليك يمين و بعدين insert layer او ديليت لاير
و بكده يبقى مش ناقص غير تحدد لون طلاء الجدار الخارجى 
و نفس الموضوع تقدر تعمله فى السقف و الشبابيك و الابواب و المظلات
تمت بحمد الله


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2009)

طب انا عملت قاعده البيانات اللى اتكلمنا عليه فوق 
و جالى مشروع تانى فيه حاجات مكرره
لسه هوجه قلبى و اعملها تانى 
لا طبعا الحل بسيط 
تروح على قايمه project و تختار منها import hap project data و تحدد له المشروع اللى عاوز تسحب منه بياناتك و ممكن كمان تسحب اعدادات المدينه 
هتلاقى كل حاجه نزلت فى مكانها فى قاعده البيانات 
للتذكره
هى دى يا زيكوو قاعده البيانات بتاعه الخامات اللى كنت زمااااااااااااااااااااان سالت اذا فيه حد موجوده عنده و اللا لا و كانت الاجابه واضحه جدا
الصمت الرهيب


----------



## خالد العسيلي (28 مايو 2009)

ربنا يخليك و يبارك فيك ........... و يرزقك حتى يرضيك ....


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ................. ع راسي يامعلم


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اقول لك بصراحه
> محبط
> محدش اصلا قيم الموضوع و لا قال هو استفاد منه و اللا لا و لا اعرف حتى ايه اللى وقف مع الناس فى الشرح
> اصلى مش معقول موضوع زى ده الناس كلها بعون الله متقفش معاها ولا حاجه تسال عليها الا اذا كنت انا بقى مستر اشرى


اخويا وحبيبي زانيتي الموضوع جدا مهم بس يوجد فيه الكثير من التغرات اتمنى منك ان تشرحها لنا وفيه كتير خانات لم تذكرها وانا لما عملت المشروع كل مااجي اضغط اوك على انو انتهيت يحطلي بالمربعات دي لون احمر على شان امليها وانا مش فاهمها لأنك انت ماشرحتها


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 يونيو 2009)

أخي نور ممكن تفتح الهلب و انت على الفحة اللي فيها الحاجة الناقصة و تضغط f1 و مع شوية ترجمة يعني حتوصل شوي للنقطة المجهولة .

دمت بود ......


----------



## mohamed mech (11 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب انا عملت قاعده البيانات اللى اتكلمنا عليه فوق
> و جالى مشروع تانى فيه حاجات مكرره
> لسه هوجه قلبى و اعملها تانى
> لا طبعا الحل بسيط
> ...





zanitty قال:


> و لان اخويا خالد نبهنى لقصور فى شرح الهاب و شئ قد نسيته فالان ابدا شرحه باذن الله
> لانشاء قاعده بيانات نستخدمها فى مشروع ما
> فى شاشه الهاب الرئيسيه هتلاقى عامود ع الشمال و فيه قسم اسمه project libraries
> تحتها فيه كذا قسم
> ...



يا معلم يامعلم ايه الحلاوة ده
حلاوة بالشكولاته
زانيتى كاريير بجد 
تسلم الدماغ
:16:

:15::15::15::15::15:

:16:
​


----------



## نور محمد علي (13 يونيو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> أخي نور ممكن تفتح الهلب و انت على الفحة اللي فيها الحاجة الناقصة و تضغط f1 و مع شوية ترجمة يعني حتوصل شوي للنقطة المجهولة .
> 
> دمت بود ......


اخوي خالد ( بلووووووووود) عندي كم سؤال هلأ فرضا انا عندي المشروع فيه 20 طابق وكلهم typical كيف بدي اتعامل مع البرنامج هل بعمل كل طابق وبوجع راسي ولا في طريقة انك تحسب طابق واحد وتخلي البرنامج يحسب على 20 طابق بس كيف 
ثانيا لما بدي اعمل قاعدة بيانات للجدران دائما في عنا سطح داخلي وسطح خارجي للجدار طبعا 
بس المشلكة انو عندي بالبرنامج السطح الداخلي والخارجي غير مفعلين لذلك ماعم بقدر حدد غير السطح مابين الداخلي والخارجي 
ثالثا انا كيف بدي اعرف عدد الاشخاص الذين سوف يسكنون بما انو الناس بتبيع وبتستأجر يعني في حالة تغير دائم


----------



## حسام محمد (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
بشكر جميع الاصدقاء بهالمنتدى الغالي وأخص بالشكر حبيب قلبي زانيتي باشا 
شو اخبارك تمام ان شاء الله بتكون انت والجميع بالف خير 
انا يا صديقي حاليا بالخدمة العسكرية والاجازات قليلة جدا واليوم اول مرة بجي ع البيت من حوالي الشهرين 
رح حاول كل ما اجي باجازة انو اطلع ع هالموضوع المهم 
بتمنى منكون المزيد وانا انشاء الله بكفي معكون كل ما سنحت الفرصة 
تحياتي للجميع 
سلاااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## zanitty (25 يونيو 2009)

حمد الله ع السلامه يا حسام
قلقتنا عليك يا راجل
سيبك بقى من الموضوع ده راحت عليه 
خليك مع موضوع ابو بيدو الجديد تصميم فندق خطوه بخطوه
ربنا يعينك ع الخدمه العسكريه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (10 يوليو 2009)

*الف شكر*

بسم الله

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاتة

اولا 
تحية طيبة لكل افراد عائلتى اعضاء منتدى التبريد والتكييف واعتذر لهم جميعا عن غيابى عن المنتدى طول هذة الفترة

ثانيا

اوجة شكرى وتقديرى للمهندس زانتى على هذا الموضوع الفريد الذى طالما انتظرنا مثلة وسبق ان ارسلت دعوات عديدة لمهندسى التصميم من قبل لعمل موضوع مثل هذا بل وقمت بعمل مواضيع مشابهه لجذب مهندسى التصميم للنقاش ونقل خبراتهم

وبهذة المناسبة ادعو ادارة المنتدى لتثبيت الموضوع واعادة النظر فى المواضيع المثبتة والتى لم تتغير منذ فترة طويلة المنتدى يحتاج الى تجديد الروح بة 

شكر خاص للمنتدى الرائع لكل من يساهم على تطويرة وانماءه 
وشكرا

اخيكم ابراهيم قشانه


----------



## ابن العميد (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس ابراهيم هوه موضوع جميل فعلا وزنيتي ديما عنده مفاجأت وايضا بخصوص تثبيته احنا معندناش مانع يتثب او تتغير المواضيع المثبتة والرجاء لمعرفة كيفية تفعيل التثبيت يرجي النظر الي قوانين المنتدي (مثبت) واحنا جاهزين 
أخوك:أسامة عمر


----------



## هديل كريم (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي زانيتي على مجهودك 
والله انا متابعه الاشياء اللي بترفعها انت والزملاء هنا في منتدى التبريد والتكييف من وقت اتعرفت على هذا المنتدى الرائع 
حقيقه شي يشرح القلب على هذه النخبه الخيره المتواجده هنا في هذا المنتدى 
الله يحفظكم ويباركلكم في عملكم واهلكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس سورجي (12 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب, الف صلاة و سلام على حبيبنا و سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم عدد أنفاس الخلائق فردا فردا







zanitty قال:


> بسم الله الهادى
> برجاء تحميل المثال فى المرفقات و هو مثل ما طلب حبيبى زيكو
> مثال بسيط لدور واحد يتم الشرح عليه و بعدها ننتقل لباقى الادوار فى سنه تالته ان شاء الله
> حملوا المثال و بعدين نتكلم فى ايه المطلوب و خطوات التنفيذ
> ...


----------



## محمد تكيف (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (15 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وانا متابع الموضوع معاك من زمن وبصراحه موضوع رائع جدا
بس احنا مش هانخش سنه تالته ولا ايه


----------



## حسام محمد (10 يناير 2011)

ܑܞܝ ܐܠܥܙܝܙ


----------



## mohamed alhmad (10 يونيو 2011)

ܑܞܝ ܐܠܥܙܝܙܑܞܝ ܐܠܥܙܝܙܑܞܝ ܐܠܥܙܝܙܑܞܝ ܐܠܥܙܝܙ
عاوزييين ناخد الشهادة بتعتنا بعد ما زاكرنا سنتين :85::85::85::85::85::85:
عازوين نكمل السنين اللى باقية


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع يستحق الاعجاب 

بارك الله فيك وجعل في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 مايو 2012)

السادة الأساتذة المهندسين نشكركم شكرا جزيلا بس ليه مكملناش الموضوع نرجوا تكملته للنهاية


----------



## eng_smrs (9 مايو 2012)

الله يجزاك خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## boughandora (24 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بصراحة الموضع رائع جدا ويستحق كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من ساهم فيه


----------

